# MAGIZINE COLLECTORS



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Do we have any mag collectors?

I am looking for an article that had a 1984 or so 
SILVER HONDA CRX si. The car had custom made 
(by the owners father) fender flares. I am pretty 
sure the car ran in the 50w class. The car ran 
custom passive crossovers, single PUNCH45. I 
am wanting to build pretty close to the same 
system and would like to see this system again 
if you can take photo's and post them. I am pretty 
sure this was in Car Audio mag and would have 
been in the early to mid 90's.

Thanks gents,

Scott


----------

